
Looking for the vulture assist with Neolithic burials - diodorus
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/reviews/archaeology/neolithic/burials-vulture-excarnation-pilloud-2016.html
======
Kednicma
An interesting and reasonable proposal. Similar practices are still alive
today [0][1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sky_burial](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sky_burial)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_of_Silence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_of_Silence)

